# Frames



## Bgag (14. September 2007)

Morgen!

Habe einfach mal aus Interesse eine Frage. Ich beutze schon seit Ewigkeiten keine Frames mehr. Gibt es noch Gebiete, in denen es nötig bzw. sinnvoll ist, Frames zum Einsatz zu bringen? CMS? WYSIWYG-Editoren? Würde mich über euer Statement freuen.

MfG, Andy


----------



## DrOverflow (18. September 2007)

Klar gibt es meiner Meinung nach noch Gebiete, wo Frames sinnvoll sind... 

Denk zB mal an die einfach gemachten, statischen Seiten, wo es meist auf der linken Seite oder oben eine Navigationsleiste gibt - in so einem Fall würde ich Frames bevorzugen, da du, sollte sich ein Link ändern, nur eine Seite ändern musst.
Zumindest würde ich in so einem Fall Frames verwenden...

lg D;-]c


----------



## matthiasschnueriger (19. September 2007)

Macht meiner Meinung nach auch dort keinen Sinn, Frames zu verwenden.
Ich würde dort eher mit PHP-Includes arbeiten, damit können Seiten-Bereiche (z.B. Navigation, Inhalt, Fusszeile) auch getrennt werden. Im Gegensatz zu Frames ist diese Variante wesentlich Suchmaschinenfreundlicher, da jeweils nur 1 File erzeugt wird.

Wie gesagt, meine Meinung....


----------



## DrOverflow (19. September 2007)

matthiasschnueriger hat gesagt.:


> Macht meiner Meinung nach auch dort keinen Sinn, Frames zu verwenden.
> Ich würde dort eher mit PHP-Includes arbeiten, damit können Seiten-Bereiche (z.B. Navigation, Inhalt, Fusszeile) auch getrennt werden. Im Gegensatz zu Frames ist diese Variante wesentlich Suchmaschinenfreundlicher, da jeweils nur 1 File erzeugt wird.
> 
> Wie gesagt, meine Meinung....



Was verstehst du denn bitte unter "einfach gemachten, statischen Seiten"?! 
Wäre es möglich, dass man bei statischen Seiten nicht mit PHP arbeitet?! 

lg D;-]c


----------



## Chaosengel_Gabriel (22. September 2007)

Grade bei einfachen Seiten ist die aufruf Geschwindigkeit enorm, wodurch man das gut mit php machen kann, da kaum auffällt, dass die ganze Seite neugeladen wird^^

Ich persönlich verwende auch keine Frames, weil ichs so gelernt hab^^
Allerdings ist es mit Frames vermutlich etwas einfacher nen ordentliches Layout hinzubekommen...
Aber wer nen bissl Mühe nicht scheut ist ohne Frames gut bedient^^


----------



## Sven Mintel (22. September 2007)

Frames sind bspw. eine gute Möglichkeit, fremde Inhalte einzubinden(z.B. Werbung )

Ich sehe da eine Menge Anwendungsbereiche....schaut euch bspw. Gmail, MSDN, Typo3, PHPMyAdmin oder Confixx an.... die werden schon ihre Gründe haben, dass sie Frames verwenden.

PHP-Includes sind ja gut und schön, aber wenn man mal den Blick auf die Performance richtet, sind die Vorteile von Frames nicht von der Hand zu weisen.
Wenn man den Hauptaugenmerk auf das Aussehen richtet, dann mögen Frames oftmals weniger schick sein...aber es gibt halt noch mehr Gesichtspunkte als eine hübsche Fassade.


----------



## Tyg3r (22. September 2007)

Hi,

man sollte noch einen weiteren Gesichtspunkt berücksichtigen:
Die neuen Vorgaben durch das W3C z.B für XHTML erlauben keine Frames mehr
(In "ferner Zeit" ~10 jahren werden Browser sicher keine Frames mehr unterstützen).

Es ist zunächst zu entscheiden, für wen/was die Homepage denn sein soll.

Für die Hobby-Anwendung (eigener Blog, kleine Webseite über die Haustiere etc.) kann man natürlich noch mit Frames arbeiten.

Entwickelt man jedoch eine Homepage die etwas mehr bieten soll (und lässt sich das im Ideal-Fall noch bezahlen  ), dann sollte man doch von Frames absehen.
Grundsätzlich gilt, die richtige HTML/XHTML Version im Vorraus zu ermitteln und sich dann auch an die Vorgaben des W3C zu halten - Es gibt genug "grausame" Webseiten im iNet ^^

Folgende Webseite von mir verzichtet z.B ganz auf Frames und hält sich an das W3C.
Und Dynamische Inhalte sind mit etwas Erfahrung auch ohne Frames zu realisieren.
http://www.feg-rebland.de

... auch dieses Forum hier arbeitet ohne Frames ... 

Gruß tyg3r


----------



## Dennis Wronka (22. September 2007)

DrOverflow hat gesagt.:


> Denk zB mal an die einfach gemachten, statischen Seiten, wo es meist auf der linken Seite oder oben eine Navigationsleiste gibt - in so einem Fall würde ich Frames bevorzugen, da du, sollte sich ein Link ändern, nur eine Seite ändern musst.





matthiasschnueriger hat gesagt.:


> Ich würde dort eher mit PHP-Includes arbeiten, damit können Seiten-Bereiche (z.B. Navigation, Inhalt, Fusszeile) auch getrennt werden. Im Gegensatz zu Frames ist diese Variante wesentlich Suchmaschinenfreundlicher, da jeweils nur 1 File erzeugt wird.



Dafuer gibt es auch noch eine andere schicke Methode. Denn nicht jeder will bei einer rein statischen Seite extra PHP dafuer nutzen nur um verschiedene Seitenteile zusammen zu pappen.
SSI, Server-Side Includes, waeren die Alternative dazu. Ganz ohne PHP oder Frames, aber trotzdem liegen die einzelnen Teile (Menu, Content, ...) in unterschiedlichen Dateien und sind somit einfach zu warten.


----------



## Chaosengel_Gabriel (22. September 2007)

Auf die W3C sollte man schon Rücksicht nehmen, da es in irgendeiner Weise einen Web-Standart geben muss und sicher auch wird... Das meiste ist ja schon Standart, hatte zumindestens noch keine Probleme damit ^^

Und die Funktionen die einem Frames bieten, kann man auch emulieren mit JavaScript...
Vorrausgesetzt man kennt sich damit aus


----------



## Sven Mintel (22. September 2007)

Tyg3r hat gesagt.:


> Hi,
> 
> man sollte noch einen weiteren Gesichtspunkt berücksichtigen:
> Die neuen Vorgaben durch das W3C z.B für XHTML erlauben keine Frames mehr
> (In "ferner Zeit" ~10 jahren werden Browser sicher keine Frames mehr unterstützen).



Naja...ich halte es eher für wahrscheinlich, dass in 10 Jahren vom w3c XHTML auf Eis gelegt wurde...das hat sich eh nie durchgesetzt, und in HTML5 sind Frames weiter vorgesehen, soweit ich weiss.

Und was die Browserhersteller angeht, das halte ich für mehr als unwahrscheinlich, dass diese Frames aus dem "Programm" nehmen...denn solange Frames auf Webseiten verwendet werden, werden die Browserhersteller diese berücksichtigen.



Tyg3r hat gesagt.:


> ... auch dieses Forum hier arbeitet ohne Frames ...


..denkst du vielleicht, auch hier sind Frames im Einsatz 

Die Google-Werbung befindet sich in Frames, und das Kontrollzentrum für Admins und Mods verwendet ebenfalls welche.


----------



## Bgag (1. Oktober 2007)

Abend!


			
				Sven Mintel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Naja...ich halte es eher für wahrscheinlich, dass in 10 Jahren vom w3c XHTML auf Eis gelegt wurde...das hat sich eh nie durchgesetzt, und in HTML5 sind Frames weiter vorgesehen, soweit ich weiss.


Also hälst du nichts von dem neuen Trend alles mit XHTML und CSS zu machen, was Layout betrifft sondern hälst es für sinnvoll weiter an HTML 4.1 festzuhalten bis HTML 5 drausen ist? Und in einem CMS oder für das Einbinden von Werbung würdest du auch weiter Frames benutzen?
MfG, Andy


----------



## Sven Mintel (1. Oktober 2007)

Was ist daran so neu...Trennung von Code und Design ist auch mit HTML möglich.

Wenns nach mir ginge, würde ich alles mit XML und XSLT machen...leider spielen da die Browser nicht mit :suspekt:


----------



## Chaosengel_Gabriel (2. Oktober 2007)

Wenn die Performance zusehr anfängt unter php zu leiden, dann simuier doch einfach Frames mit JS und AJAX... Seiten reload im Hintergrund und schon ist die Seite wieder so schnell wie zuvor


----------



## feeela (2. Oktober 2007)

Sven Mintel hat gesagt.:


> Naja...ich halte es eher für wahrscheinlich, dass in 10 Jahren vom w3c XHTML auf Eis gelegt wurde...das hat sich eh nie durchgesetzt, und in HTML5 sind Frames weiter vorgesehen, soweit ich weiss.



Wow - XHTML hat sich nicht durchgesetzt! Nicht schlecht. Bist du manchmal im WWW unterwegs? Schau mal in den ein oder anderen Quelltext---

Grundsätzlich finde ich, der Einsatz von Frames hängt nicht von einer technischen Entscheidung sondern von einer politischen ab. Ich zumindest finde es nervig, bei Google immer noch vereinzelt Webseiten zu finden, zu denen das Menu fehlt - soll heißen nicht angezeigt wird, da Google direkt auf dei einzelnen Unterseiten verlinkt. Diese werden dadurch gnadenlos von ihren Framesets getrennt.

Da ist es doch schöner, alles in einem Dokument zu halten. Wenn es dir nur um eine Frame-ähnliche Darstellung geht, schau dir doch mal die CSS-Direktive position: fixed; an.
Ansonsten bleibt noch der oben beschriebene Ansatz mit AJAX.

Ich für meinen Teil hoffe jedoch, dass XHTML2 eher fertig ist als HTML5 - so hätten wir als Webdesigner auch endlich Frames zur Verfügung, bei denen alle negativen Punkte gestrichen wurden. Für nähere Infos siehe XFrames.



Feeela


----------



## Sven Mintel (2. Oktober 2007)

Jo, eben...und wenn ich in den einen oder anderen Quelltext sehe, sehe ich vieles, was nicht XHTML ist.
XHTML sollte keine Alternative zu HTML sein, sondern ein Ersatz, und als solches hat es sich nicht durchgesetzt.

Abgesehen davon....ich sehe nicht, was dem Einsatz von Frames in XHTML entgegenstehen sollte.
Frames sind regulärer Bestandteil von XHTML(1).

Prinzipiell würd ichs einfach mal so sagen: man bekommt ein gewisses Repertoire an Werkzeugen in die Hand gelegt, mit welchen man Anwendungen im Web Zustande bringen kann...und diese Werkzeuge sind im Vergleich zu anderen Anwendungen sehr eingeschränkt in ihrer Vielfalt. Sich nun auch noch aufgrund irgendwelcher "Ideale" in dieser Vielfalt weiter einzuschränken, das halte ich für kontraproduktiv und das ist auch sicher nicht im Sinne des Erfinders.


----------

